# lpsolve et/ou GLPK sous Xcode 4



## Szymanowski (23 Mars 2012)

Bonjour

Je cherche à utiliser les bibliotheque lpsolve et/ou GLPK en C sous Xcode 4.3.2
Est ce que quelqu'un s'en sert ici?

Si oui pourriez vous m'aider un peu à trouver comment les installer

Je ne m'en sors pas et cela fait des jours...

Merci d'avance pour toute participation

Pierre


----------



## ntx (23 Mars 2012)

Ces librairies sont disponibles sur MacPort : RTFM


----------

